
SimFix: Automatically fix programs with existing patches from other projects - magnetic
https://github.com/xgdsmileboy/SimFix
======
sitkack
My favorite paper on the subject of automatic program repair is "A Systematic
Study of Automated Program Repair:Fixing 55 out of 105 Bugs for $8 Each"
[0][1] see also [http://program-repair.org/](http://program-repair.org/)

[0] [http://web.eecs.umich.edu/~weimerw/p/weimer-
icse2012-genprog...](http://web.eecs.umich.edu/~weimerw/p/weimer-
icse2012-genprog-preprint.pdf)

[1] [https://squareslab.github.io/genprog-
code/](https://squareslab.github.io/genprog-code/)

------
jboggan
We were attempting something similar last year but with ML (training from
error messages to patchfiles to fix the given bug) but found it didn't scale
well beyond simple scripts. This is very interesting though. There's a large
potential market for this with continuous integration platforms.

------
cleansy
Reminded me of a project from a friend of mine that unfortunately is pretty
much dead since two years:

[https://github.com/quantifiedcode/quantifiedcode](https://github.com/quantifiedcode/quantifiedcode)

This one also creates graphs from code and once you write a fix for one
pattern you can apply it to all.

EDIT: it's for python

------
dspillett
Looks interesting, though I wonder what sort of checking would be needed to
ensure it didn't accidentally replicate a bug everywhere because it was
accidentally implemented while fixing something. You wouldn't want something
like this on full automatic.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
My guess is this is the sort of functionality you'd want as a GitHub bot that
proposed PRs automatically for you to manually evaluate and merge.

~~~
dspillett
That is pretty much what crossed my mind.

Though with the option to manually interact with local projects so it isn't
locked to one particular repository manager.

------
jugg1es
This seems like a crazy idea. Does it actually work?

------
benj111
So if there's a fork what happens?

I'm skeptical that this would work, but if it does great, probably better
suited to bugs than features?

I'm quite interested in the possibility of just letting it loose on the
internet, and seeing what you get back.

------
shikoba
It spots copy paste? And reproduces a code change on all the occurrences?

------
jprissi
That sounds like a really interesting project! It could make the solving of
issues really efficient. I wonder if there are not well-know assisting tools
of the same kind.

------
fireismyflag
import exploits;

